# PC Geared for next-gen gaming...



## Wake[of]tehbunT (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey all,

As a lot of us know, DX10 is ushering in some hot new games that utilize the impressive graphics technology. So, i decided to build a new comp to take over the spot on my desktop where my mid-range 2005 level computer exists now.

I want to buy from this site (sorry to ask a navigate away, it might help giving more geared advice if you are willing)

http://www.nintek.com.au

Basically this all needs to be compatible and in your opinions will it run games like "Crysis" well? With this dealer we are using my native currency -- AUD (australian dollars) 

CPU
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 - 'Kentsfield' QUAD Core Processor - 2.40GHz, 64-Bit, 1066FSB, 8MB Cache, VT, LGA775 - BX80562Q6600


MOBO
Asus P5N32-E PLUS SLI Rev2 LGA775


RAM
Kingston 4-4-4-12 PC2-6400 HyperX 4GB DDR2 Kit (2x2048Mb) DDR2-800Mhz


GFX
XFX 8800GTS 640Mb GDDR3 500Mhz /1.6Ghz PCI Express Nvidia


CASE
Antec "Nine Hundred" 900 Tower Gaming Case with Side Window

or

Antec P160W "Performance One" Silver Aluminium Mid Tower Case

AUD$1990 around about, no matter which case 

(inside my budget - hence any upgrade to a part you think is 'needed' for running next-gen gaming more flawless, there is AUD$500-600 window to deal with that)

Thanks 

-Nick


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Looks good, What PSU u plan on Getting?

Only thing id do personally is try and grab the 768mb card


& Id grab the Antec 900 case, Looks cool, and good cooling with the Front Fans.


----------



## Wake[of]tehbunT (Aug 13, 2007)

Already have a 600 watt enermax? (i think thats the brand) PSU i bought midway 2006 so should be ample - if not, ill certainly be going more like this..

SilverStone ST85ZF 850w EPS Zeus Power Supply, Black, SLI ready, 80mm fan, 4 x PCI-E 6pin connectors, 6 xSATA connectors, Active PFC

...........
"Only thing id do personally is try and grab the 768mb 8800GTX."

Its on the cards, for sure, but id like to hear some more opinions on the rig in general coupled with the GTS - if its unanymous that "your PC will let you down without the GTX" then ill make with the extra $400.:laugh:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Hello :wave:



I have found from working at the college Computer REC center the 8800 GTS 640 has alot of muscle >>>>> quite a bit more than any game needs NOW

you total system looks very good to me, personally I would not go Quad only because the muslce will be wasted for at least another 2 years before games are engineered to use the power of the Quad

you must realize; the gaming world is about writing very intensive difficult software, 

do you make a software package that most all gamers have (dual core) or do you write software for the quad which represents a very small percentage of the market right now ?? Quads have only been affordable for less than a year, dual core has been around since the release of yester years machines (amd X's and Intel D's) and gaming software is just NOW gettting releases that are optimized for dual core rather than "just" compatible

The Quads are great right now for commerical graphic profession and the Quads are bought more for professional machines than home gamers, although 2-3 years from now that will modify with the release of the 8 core & AMD 16 core CPU's :laugh: (thats not a joke BTW !)

I would say go with the E6750 or E6850


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would take a look at a build like this:

Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 CPU, 3.0 GHz, FSB 1333MHz, 4MB L2 Cache, Socket LGA775
http://www.nintek.com.au/x/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=13756

MSI P6N SLI Platinum NVIDIA 650i LGA775 ATX Motherboard / Audio / PCI Express / SLI Ready / Gigabit LAN / S/PDIF / USB 2.0 & Firewire / Serial ATA / RAID
http://www.nintek.com.au/x/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=12484

Corsair 4-4-4 PC2-5400 Twin2X XMS 2GB DDR2 Kit (2x1024MB) DDR2-675Mhz, TWIN2X2048-5400C4
http://www.nintek.com.au/x/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=5111

Asus en8800GTS 640Mb GDDR3 500Mhz /1.6Ghz PCI Express Nvidia Geforce, Dual Link Dual DVI, HDTV, SLI, HDCP, EN8800GTS/HTDP/640M
http://www.nintek.com.au/x/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=8375

Silverstone ST75F Strider 750W Watt Modular Cabling System SLI EPS ATX2.0 PCI-Express SATA 24Pin Power Supply Unit ST-75F
http://www.nintek.com.au/x/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=8529


The Antec Nine Hundred is a great case, probably one of the best mid-towers. Go for it.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

linderman said:


> Hello :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can somewhat agree with that about a quad,however i have a game now that can use a quad.there are also going to be some releases soon that can as well namely alan wake,and crysis.


----------



## Wake[of]tehbunT (Aug 13, 2007)

indeed pharoah thanks 

Thats sorta what i was getting at and you confirmed for me , if a quad will help me run games like Crysis better -- id rather that really since this is specifically geared at DX10 games which are coming out in november.

So im pretty sure quad is what ill get -- thanks for your recommendations, they will come in handy anyhow as in 5-6 months ill be getting a second comp for lannage and will probably have it a strong dual-core

TheMatt's proposed build looks reaaaal nice for that ray:

Thanks again crew, anyone else feel free to comment more btw 

-Nick


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you want the quad, swap out the E6850 I posted and go for the QX6850. It is a lot more expensive, but it will be next-gen game ready. :smile:

BTW I would spend the extra money over the QX6800 because the QX6850 has the 1333 MHz FSB.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

either that or get that q6600 you listed,and overclock it to 333 fsb.that will give you a 3.0ghz cpu,and a 1333fsb.that will save alot of money be sure to get a good cooler for it.from what ive read that speed for a q6600 is easy.


----------

